# Having problems with a Le Maitre MVS hazer



## sastridpaulson (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello,

There is probally some simple solution I am not seeing but I need some help figuring a problem out.

About a week ago I noticed the output of the hazer was falling off and I figured the filter and/or the haze tube needed to be cleaned. Filter was fine, washed it out anyway, but the haze tube was completely blocked. I swapped it with another, lesser-used, unit's tube and now the hazer won't run properlly. It cycles through the cleaning cycle, responds to DMX commands, but the hazer tube doesn't seem to be heating properly and the only output from the machine is air, the haze fluid just builds up in the upside-down bottle. Any suggestions as to what the problem could be? I don't want to start swapping more parts from the other unit because I really NEED both of them to work.

Help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillESC (Jun 23, 2012)

866-534-5551 Ask for the repair/service department.


----------



## sastridpaulson (Jun 24, 2012)

BillESC said:


> 866-534-5551 Ask for the repair/service department.



Thank you. I'm on a cruise ship in the Mediterranean, but if I can get a line, I will call them.


----------



## AaronToh (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Im having alot of problem with Le Maitre MVS Haze as well. I have two of them and they are down for weeks i tried cleaning the tube and filter but is still flash "Please Check Tube And Sensor" what else can i do to fix it? where the sensor is located?


----------

